# Salary scales in dubi



## qaiser7241 (Dec 15, 2011)

[/COLOR
i am mba in finance having 6 year of experiance in admin opperation and accounts(1.5 year in uae).
i am on visit visa in uae and looking for job.i want to ask about the salary scales for the the profesional like me. 
please help me about this issue.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

qaiser bhai welcome to UAE...
currently job market is not so good but just read this articles on emirates247 dot com....

5 industries are expected to grow in 2012 like never before....
Industries that are expected to drive job creation are technology, healthcare, education, retail and telecom, according to recruitment experts in the country.

they publish such things end of every year to keep up the morale...

Top 5 sectors to lead UAE job growth in 2012 - Emirates 24/7 


About salary well it depends... on nationality and experience/ qualification


----------



## qaiser7241 (Dec 15, 2011)

thank you so much sir for ur kind advise.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

qaiser7241 said:


> thank you so much sir for ur kind advise.


It TOTALLY depends on what passport you hold. 

Fact. Unfortunately.


----------

